# Power Distribution Units



## Phishfry (Nov 1, 2020)

What are the PDU's you have experienced?
I have some used APC AP7900/7901 and AP7920 and I have replaced many as they seem to fail frequently.
These are rather old but they seem to have a short life compared to APC Smart-UPS units that I own.

Recently I decided I to sample the Emerson/Liebert/Vertiv line of PDU.
The MPHR2303 I have found was cheap and I bought one that was new. They have a nice web interface and offer firmware updates.
I also have an earlier MPH Gen1 which is OK but without the Per Outlet Monitoring that the Gen2 MPH-R series offers.

My only gripe is that the APC PDU offered a scheduling feature where I could setup a time for server to come on and off.

What brands do you recommend?


----------

